# DDC Controls



## jvonharz (Dec 24, 2009)

Not sure if your looking for advice for a technician, but there is a large number of these types of professionals who spend time on www.mepjobs.com.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't see a forum there....

Been to HVAC Talk's controls forum, that's more computer side talk.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've only worked with Trane's and Novar's DDC systems. I think user MechDVR (think I got that name right) is a pretty decent DDC guy.


----------

